# 2012 1.4L - Surging Issues While Accelerating



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Welp, another issue has surfaced yesterday. The surging here only happens when the engine is cold, it will smooth out a bit at 3200-3800k RPM, but as soon as you get back on it, it does the same thing. It's pretty bad, it jolts you around in the seat. I talked about this before and it was brushed off as normal, but when warming up, this thing idles all over the place. It'll sit at a light and just bounce sometimes.

When it's warm it'll have a few hiccups here and there, but nowhere near as bad as this. Spark plugs and coil pack were changed by the dealer 15k miles ago. No CEL or codes (obviously)

Thoughts on what it is before I take it in?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm thinking throttle position sensor (tps) is out of range.....but not enough to trigger a code.
May require a throttle body if it is the sensor....not certain if it is serviced as a stand alone part.

May be vacuum related too.....if the manifold absolute pressure sensor (map) is getting a disrupted vacuum signal it won't trigger a code as long as it is within its operating parameters.

One of those things that helped turn my hair almost white over the years.

Strictly speculation btw,
Rob


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Robby said:


> I'm thinking throttle position sensor (tps) is out of range.....but not enough to trigger a code.
> May require a throttle body if it is the sensor....not certain if it is serviced as a stand alone part.
> 
> May be vacuum related too.....if the manifold absolute pressure sensor (map) is getting a disrupted vacuum signal it won't trigger a code as long as it is within its operating parameters.
> ...


That doesn't sound too expensive, haha.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Have you checked the valve cover for leaks at the diaphragm?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> Have you checked the valve cover for leaks at the diaphragm?


You mean the corrugated hose thingy? Yes.

Car goes in next Monday!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

So, they cannot figure out what the heck is the problem. They have got it to act up but are scratching their heads.

And for the "fuel smell", this is what they have to say:


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

sparkman said:


> So, they cannot figure out what the heck is the problem. They have got it to act up but are scratching their heads.
> 
> And for the "fuel smell", this is what they have to say:


Aren't you still in powertrain warranty? If so, and they say they can't fix it, I'd make them buy the car back. At the very least they need to give you a rental until they fix it. That's very dangerous.

I just don't understand why its always "we can't figure it out". The Chrysler dealers love to use that with my family all the time.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

jmlo96 said:


> Aren't you still in powertrain warranty? If so, and they say they can't fix it, I'd make them buy the car back. At the very least they need to give you a rental until they fix it. That's very dangerous.
> 
> I just don't understand why its always "we can't figure it out". The Chrysler dealers love to use that with my family all the time.


No, unfortunately that expired already. 

I know, it pisses me off.

I just spent $200 for a diagnosis on a problem they cannot fix.

Sheesh.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

sparkman said:


> No, unfortunately that expired already.
> 
> I know, it pisses me off.
> 
> ...


I'd be pretty pissed too. Have you tried finding a good independent mechanic?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

jmlo96 said:


> I'd be pretty pissed too. Have you tried finding a good independent mechanic?


That's what this was, an independent mechanic and not a dealer and it's supposed to be the best around. 

I have a hard time believing an oil leak smells like a **** gas station.

Are oil coolers known for going out on these things?


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I'm not sure about the oil cooler in particular, perhaps someone else can chime in. I know the older Cruze's like yours the oil cooler lines will leak. If you have oil leaks I would certainly address them. Oil burning generally has a distinct smell from my experience. I think I would get those fixed and see if the smell goes away.

Just saying though if it were me, if this car is costing you a lot to repair, perhaps its time to dump it? I know it sucks but if you are spending a ton on monthly repairs, you may as well buy a new car.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

jmlo96 said:


> I'm not sure about the oil cooler in particular, perhaps someone else can chime in. I know the older Cruze's like yours the oil cooler lines will leak. If you have oil leaks I would certainly address them. Oil burning generally has a distinct smell from my experience. I think I would get those fixed and see if the smell goes away.
> 
> Just saying though if it were me, if this car is costing you a lot to repair, perhaps its time to dump it? I know it sucks but if you are spending a ton on monthly repairs, you may as well buy a new car.


It's paid off, and I really don't want to go back to car payments...

It's not to bad $$$ in repairs, but I just hate not being able to go 10,000 miles without something serious breaking.


----------

